# 3rd grade class votes!!!



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

My kids 3rd grade class held a vote today, Bush 20, Kerry 1. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

it's a freakin landslide!!!!!!!

pointer


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

My opinion is, after Bush gets done moppin the floor with Kerry after this first debate, its definitely a done deal, the people need to see just where John F-ing Kerry stands. NO WHERE, he does'nt have anything to stand on cuz he's flipped so many times it's tuff to keep straight.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

"3rd graders for Bush"

LOL

:beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well this proves once again that the uneducated always vote for Bush uke:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer

I hate to say it but if Bush were debating that 3rd grade class then it might be over. Bush's IQ is about 91,92 Kerry has one of 140 plus. I'm not saying that will decide who will be the better leader but agreeing to any debate by Bush may be the biggest mistake he has made yet, in the campaign of course, we all know he has made other mistakes.

try a google search of "states average IQ and how they vote" very interesting?

ND's average IQ is 92 and we have always voted for a Republican
since I can remember. What does that tell you.

I can't wait for the debate! Looking forward to good laughs.

All in good humor :lol:

TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

What it does prove, the parents are having a great influence on there kids and not letting the liberal side of education get there hands on them. Was this what happened to you? :sniper:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, Diane Sawyer worked over Kerry this morning on her show, if she can, I'm pretty comfortable Bush.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Racer there is a big difference between playing as a parrot between the republican media on tv, and educating kids on the facts. Also, please use the edit button as opposed to double posting in the future.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Didn't realize your were a moderator of this forum MT. :sniper:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

racer,

what happened to me, I escaped the da#$ liberal education system when I was just a kid, then the scary liberals kidnapped me and made me watch the liberal TV media for years so I could spread lies for the rest of my life!

Diane Who? what ballot is she on? maybe I should vote for her!

What actually happened is this. I grew up here in north dakota under the same liberal education system your child goes to and you where so proud to post. And somehow I was and have been able to see thru all the BS people like the far right, and the propaganda spewing drug user Rush Loudmouth, fills guys like you full of.

"What happened to me"? somehow I was lucky enough to grow up with the ability think and reason and not attach to much emotion to issues before passsing judgment, thats all.

Only 30 percent of the nation claims to be Republican?

To be a father is a great thing and I'm sure your every intention is for your childrens well being, Please do us all a favor talk to some of those liberal educators and see what they think of MR Bush. I'm not saying change the way you vote but make it an issue that way if he wins lets hold him accountable for what he is doing to that liberal education system.

If you would just for fun could you please define Liberal?

By the way what did you think of John F Kennedy as president?

tc


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, reread my post, I said the liberal side of the education system, I have a brother-in-law who's a elementary principal, sister teaches 1st grade, Aunt taught 1st for 35 years, another sister-in-law has her masters in special ed, and yes I do have and have talked to liberal teachers that are friends about the pres. race. The majority of which all admit that the system is very liberal, even the liberals admit it. As far as you, that was your parents problem, not mine. Define a liberal, contiuously walking the fence and not taking a stand, all for as many social programs as they can get there hands on, raise taxes, let the government make decisions for you, pro choice, pro gay and lesbians rights, (God made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve). You damn right my kids interests are my main priority. And lastly, you make my point, if Kerry can't keep his crap together being interviewed by a morning talk show host he doesn't stand a chance. Yes I do listen to Rush, right after Ed Schultz.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Racer what in the bloody hell do you mean the school system is liberal. Thats like me saying that houses are liberal, no they aren't but the people inside of them can be.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer

Thanks for pointing out my mistake I didn't catch that you had said "liberal side" my bad.

As for the personal attack on my parents,  and myself, well I'll let that go.

It was easy to tell you listen to someone such as Rush! Hey its a free country! do what you want.

As for your defination of liberal sounds spot on accourding the the white angry man dictionary, your not even close. Just for laughs try a real dictionary.

And lastly no need to get so mad, vote how you wan't but don't get mad at me when Bush can't deliver what he is selling you on. In a race for office when did you last here a Republican say he would raise taxes? They say it just to get in, then screw ya. If the Bush adminstration wins and in 4 years are able to keep taxes from going up for the working man then I will eat my words!

TC :strapped:

ps I'm in favor of mandatory gun ownership and gun safty in schools, does that make me liberal?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Racer what in the bloody hell do you mean the school system is liberal. Thats like me saying that houses are liberal, no they aren't but the people inside of them can be.


once again you have confused yourself....... school systems love the liberal side of things. they can spend more of your tax dollars to undereducate your children.

it takes a brave educator to be a conservative in todays school systems. my kids bring home a liberal dose of bullshick that some social studies teacher with a liberal agenda spews out almost every day.

mt. try this.....consider your sources....throw them all out and search for the truth. i promise you it is out there.

Hey....if that don't work for ya , go stand in the corner on your head. i'm sure you willl see some benifit from the improved blood flow to your brain.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You know pointer if you look hard enough there is a "Truth" that the world is flat as well. I dont buy into your truth. Again you back up my point, a specific teacher sent your child home with liberal bull****, there is no way for a school system to have a political leaning. It just sounds like you want to slap liberal onto everything you dont like.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

um...where did you get that line about the " Republican media" From? The only media outlet in hte nation that has any republicans working for it at all is FOX, but they are still democraticaly owned, and democraticly active...If you dont believe me, think back to the 2000 elections...would They have been screaming "No! its not true! Bush couldnt have Won! I want a recount" on eveory news station if they were republicans?

O, and MT, that line about "I dont buy into your truth..." Truth is NOT reletive, therefore there can only be one truth, and that is the truth. and being defined as truth, it canot be subjective to peoples views and opinions and still remain the truth. Terefore, either your right, or he is right. it is imposible for you bolth to be correct ( a wacked out, hippie-liberal philosiphy...), wich is what "your truth" and "my truth" imply.

and P.S--We dont "slap liberal" onto eveorything we dont like....our values make it imposible for us to like anything that is inherenty liberal, and therefore, we have no need to label something for us not to like it. uke:

and MT, check your sources...youv been as inacurate as me lately!


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

The definition of liberalism? Simple. The "liberation" from God's laws, an oxymoron if ever there was one. Check Genesis for the results of liberalism. An unjust, oppressive central government, a corrupt legal system where the one with the money had the judges favor. A society that burned their babies, condoned homosexuality, and practicised occultism. Sound familiar. Keep reading to find out the consequences. Degradation, slavery, death.
Need a more recent example? Look at the ex-Soviet Union. A complete basket case and getting worse all the time. A place that killed over 100 million people, at the minimum, during the last century and mostly it's own citizens, er, I mean subjects. You see, liberalism is synonymous with communism. There is no difference. If the Clinton, Daschle, Kerry types had their way, the same fate of the Russian, Chinese, Eastern Europe, and Cuban, peoples awaits us. There's much about Bush that I'm not crazy about. He represents the globalist capitalists, Kerry represents the globalist communists. Both have their major downsides yet the communists are a much greater threat. They want to control every aspect of one's life and it's death to those who don't agree. They espouse everything indecent and evil while destroying everything good, Church, family, prosperity. If Kerry is elected, he will be our last elected president.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

* RITE ON BROTHER!!!! *


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Creosote you need to quit living in the 80's. The inherent threat of communism is not nearly as inhernent any longer.

As far as the definition of liberal, lets see what dictionary.com has to say

"lib·er·al·ism ( P ) Pronunciation Key (lbr--lzm, lbr-)
n. 
The state or quality of being liberal.

A political theory founded on the natural goodness of humans and the autonomy of the individual and favoring civil and political liberties, government by law with the consent of the governed, and protection from arbitrary authority. "

Creosote you have a way of blowing things out of preportion. I expect you believe in a government coverup of aliens as well. Rest assured, if the liberals (thats commies to you) get elected, your children will not be eaten, your guns will not be taken away, and the democracy we all know and love will stand yet stronger.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

no...the demoratic REPUBLIC we all love and enjoy will grow WEAKER....BECAUSE kerry will rip the republican core out of it...

and at least SOME of my firearms will be confiscated....whell, that is if i havnt "sold them" before the Thugs come and try to take them....(charlton heston-ish line there  )

*whats that officer? no no, thats just a fruit cellar. its certainly not a tunnel leading to a fortified concreete bunker in the woods......*

Yes, i am paranoid. and under the constitution of this great land, i have eveory right to be paranoid! :soapbox: *steps off soapbox...*

and um...yea....yup...yea. I ranted to long and i forgot my second argument....


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, where did I attack you our your parents, all I said was that you were your parents problem to raise(read a little closer). Also did I not say that I also listened to Ed Schultz right before Rush and he is a democrat lib. Also I am not mad, I have had another great day, and things look promising for tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

The veracity of that statement is compromised in the first sentence. ..."founded on the natural goodness of humans"....
Engles. Marx, and Lenin said the same thing. Your trying to tell me that it's "natural goodness" that sucks the brains from babies moments before they would be delivered alive. Your trying to tell me that it's natural goodness that says poison or dehydrate grandma to death because her "usefulness" is over and what the heck, she's gettin' old and decrepit anyway. Perhaps your trying to tell me that it's the "natural goodness" of the libs that deem it their resposibility to protect us from our guns. Since there is so much "natural goodness" then why? Let me clue you in on something, there is no such thing as "natural goodness". Babies are born totally self-absorbed. Kids don't have to be taught to lie or manipulate. This the "natural goodness your talkin' about? Unless trained otherwise, humans grow up to be totally barbaric and pre-occupied with self, capable of virtually anything. The vast preponderance of the history of the human condition is replete with this. Again, is this the "natural goodness" your referring to? 
Liberalism is the "liberation" from God's laws. The lib/comms hate God because he requires accountability. They prefer their "civil rights" which has spawned a generation of whores, an epidemic of std's, a soaring illegitimacy rate that runs 80% in many big cities, an entertainment industry that worships immorality, a crime rate that costs untold billions in incarceration, a porn industry that pervades homes via the internet whether they want it or not. 
It was the "natural goodness" beliefs of the Universalist Uniterians that led the Chamberlain government to use the appeasement approach in dealing with Hitler. "Hey, Adolphs a good ol' boy. His "natural goodness" will prevail". 
You give me an e-def - words. I give you reality. "Natural goodness" does not exisist. Deceit and desperate wickedness is what makes up the human heart. At least that's what our Creator says we have degenerated to. You however apparently don't accept this and believe otherwise inspite of infinite evidence to the contrary. Nothing personal pal, but I find your def of liberalism very foolish.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Racer66

Anyone who thinks Kerry, Schummer, Kennedy, and Hillary do not want our guns is completely ignorant of their records or is being disingenuous with us. Also, I did not see where you attacked anyone's parents. I think as people learn more about Kerry the further down the slope he will slide. Furthermore, that premise is reinforced by the panic exhibited by the liberals. That panic is manifest in their abandonment of logic, in their attempt to persuade the stupid, in favor of accusation, misrepresentation, and outright falsehoods, ie, Bush wants the draft reinstated, Bush doesn't want to defend America he wants oil for profit, etc etc. I have never seen an election where hatred was so prevalent. Who are these self proclaimed tolerant people who are so filled with hate. A liberals life must be filled with contradiction. Perhaps they can all debate themselves for hours. I don't see tolerance in liberals. I simply see the use of this term in the hopes that the general public will accept what they accept no matter how immoral. I do not see them as tolerant when they openly proclaim hatred. I am not conservative because conservatives have persuaded me, I am conservative because of liberals. I am not sure which is the greater motivation, voting for Bush, or voting against Kerry.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Excellent post Plains.  :sniper:


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Let me add Mil Tig that although I disagree I found your crack about the under educated voting for Bush funny. Good one. :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer 
I misunderstood something you wrote/on the phone at same time
sorry.

Did everybody get that "racer 66 did not attack anyone in any way shape or form! he is a good guy with his own political beliefs which he stands behind." keep in mind many people are to weak to stand up for their political beliefs.

Don't want those crooked lawyers chasing me! :lol:

I know you mentioned Ed S. I just didn't make a point of it. I listen to him, don't always agree, but I do listen sometimes.

Do you ever catch his national show?

TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't have XM radio, but consdering getting it in my company vehicle as I spend all day in there.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

An extremely liberal government just can't work. Liberalism means that every person in the country has to be looking out for everyone else's best interest, trying to make every situation perfect for eash person (this is where all the politically correct stuff comes in, and the tendency for liberal politicians to lean toward the minority, you look good when you're sticking up for the little guy. Not that minorities don't need help from time to time). Given how diverse our country is, nobody can be happy about everything. Another reason this can't work is people have a drive to be successful. If the government is taxing you like crazy for various social programs and giving that money to people who just want a handout, people are going to want to take the easy money. There won't be a drive when people who don't earn it are just as successful.

Most people my age are liberal because it looks so good on paper, but they haven't found out how the world really works. I might have been liberal, but the way democrats handle themselves has pushed me the other way. The way they seem happy to report when there is an American casuality in Iraq just so they can make Bush look bad is mostly what did it for me.

About a year ago i didn't really have a political stand, and i still don't like politics, but i am conservative. I like the idea that the harder i work, the more successful i will be, and i don't need a lot of the government's help.

But i'd rather talk hunting than politics. Everyone here is a sportsman so we're all probably good guys and wouldnt argue like this in person. Again I'm not big on politics so this will probably be my last post in this part of the forum.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Well said Torf. I agree with you completely:

"But i'd rather talk hunting than politics. Everyone here is a sportsman so we're all probably good guys and wouldnt argue like this in person. Again I'm not big on politics so this will probably be my last post in this part of the forum."

Im growing rather tired of this political rambling. Once again, as per usual, a politicaly charged topic ends in a stailmate with noones minds being changed. eace:

--Next topic--


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Typical BS partisanship we've been hearing all year, and all of our lives.

I can't believe people don't get tired of hearing and spewing this crap.

Stop thinking and regurgitating what the GOP and the Democrats tell you to.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

To tell the truth I don't need to be told what to say or do by either party. One needs only look, listen - and read history. I'm not real thrilled with the globalist capitalists that Bush represents but there is only one alternative, communism and I see no diif between the current day liberalism and communism. Sound farfetched, check this out:
http://www.semperliber.org/communistgoalsfulfilled.htm


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good posts nj and Mr. Creosote.....very good in my opinion. 8)


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

:lol: Are they parroting you? Thanks God they would not vote until mature enough.


----------

